# How To JAILS - Create, Remove, Install apps in jails on FreeBSD?



## S3TH76 (Jan 20, 2015)

How to create, remove jails on FreeBSD? Multiple jails with some grade of task automatization and with simple, standard commands.

How to delete files & directories from a partially deleted jails? I'm root and jails service is stopped.

How to install apps in different jails (mysql, nginx, joomla).


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2015)

Handbook: Chapter 15 Jails


----------



## bsdnet (Jan 20, 2015)

I also followed Handbook: Chapter 15 Jails and created a couple of Jails days ago during learning.
The instruction works. The only caveat is that Jails configuration is still using the legacy way
--- /etc/rc.conf.  After digging a lot of posts in this forums, I changed the configuration
to the modern way --- /etc/jail.conf.


----------



## max21 (Jan 21, 2015)

bsdnet said:


> I also followed Handbook: Chapter 15 Jails and created a couple of Jails days ago during learning.
> The instruction works. The only caveat is that Jails configuration is still using the legacy way
> --- /etc/rc.conf.  After digging a lot of posts in this forums, I changed the configuration
> to the modern way --- /etc/jail.conf.



I'm not sure yet.  I'm using the manual and looking through these links.  I’m installing Ezjail right now.  This guy actually sold me to use Ezjails.
http://www.scottro.net/qnd/qnd-jail.html

This one is too deep for me but has a lot of addition information that we both can use.
http://wiki.localhost.lu/FreeBSD_Jails

I still plan to build one gigantic manual jail. `ezjail-admin update –i`  just finished with no errors.  Good luck S3TH76


----------



## kaivai (Jan 28, 2015)

This probably isn't the recommended way, but I think at least in FreeBSD 10, while deprecated, the /etc/jail entries can be created automatically from your /etc/rc.conf when the jail starts. I learned by following the examples in the FreeBSD manual as well, it's reassuring to have something working before playing around too much with the settings .


----------



## Oko (Jan 28, 2015)

sysutils/pcbsd-utils includes Warden. You might also want to check sysutils/cbsd. I use Warden.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 28, 2015)

Couple of days ago MWL just put together small list of jails management tools, some of them was unknown to me. May be useful to you. http://blather.michaelwlucas.com/archives/2291


----------



## scottro (Jan 28, 2015)

Just to mention, that scottro.net article is old and unmaintained.  I (said scottro), haven't used ezjail in a long time.   That is no criticism against ezjail, it's just that that article hasn't been tested in years.


----------

